# Asassin Snail Questions



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

When I first set up my tank, I was plagued by pest snails. Wanting an end to the problem, I went out and bought 2 assassin snails. The problem was solved quite quickly. However, I now have about 50 assassin snails! I was wondering if they are hermaphrodites or how they reproduce. Also, I will soon be redoing my tank and I don't want many (if any at all). So what should I do with them?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

put them up for sale. They will only breed to match the food available so feed less and vacuum more.


----------

